# BSNL are cheaters.



## emailaatif786 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am a BSNL BroadBand DATAONE 250 Home Plan User/Customer. In January they told India that they have upgraded thiers speed from 256 to 2Mbps, where ever technically feasible. They also told us that our Usage limit has been extended from 400 MB to 1GB, (which does not depend on technical feasibility). 
I called Customer care, 1500. they told me that speed has not been upgraded in Kashmir, but 1Gb limit has been given all over India. I also visited thier website, bsnl.co.in, wich also gave me that report.
In January I used 960 MB only, which should bill me RS 250 + RS 30 tax= Rs 280 only. But they billed me Rs 1300.
Is'nt this cheating, Are'nt they fraud.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

They are lazy irresponsible asses more than frauds.Take the bill with all the docs. to them and get it fixed.
Warning:If it has happened once,It will happen again 99 %


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

you should have opted for unlimited .


----------



## boosters (Feb 11, 2007)

BSNL totally suck, i recommend u use Airtel 400 Plan unlimited internet 64KB/s speed and at night 10:30 it is 128KB/s. I disconnect the BSNL 500 Plan and Join Airtel World.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2007)

1st of all Check ur usage at *10.240.43.216 , what is shows?? over 1GB ?? or charged over 400MB as per old settings ??

now if its been charged as per as 400MB limit then its a misstake...

its not about cheating, mistakes do happen... just file a complain at ur Area Managers office to ur Accounts Oficer complaining about the problem..

and u dont need to pay the extra bill, u once again file a complain (writen) with a copy of the complain to ur account manager, as request ur Area manager that u are unable to pay the wrong bill and u have applied to correct it, therefore request him to provide Safe Guard to ur number, so it doesnt get disconnected because of Non Payment issue...

and as soon as they send u the right bill pay it...

this type of misstake happens all the time... BSNL has strong customer friendly rules to revise such misstake, u just need to follow it in the proper way..


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 11, 2007)

And you have got bill for which month ? Jan or dec. Remember the plan started from jan. Secondly instead of screaming here you should go to the head office for clarification, this once happened to me too and they deducted the excess money from my next bill, so report them of the bill malfunction. BSNL is a big system small things like these happen. AFAIK Bsnl is currently providing the best value for money.


----------



## 24online (Feb 11, 2007)

when u take new connection, take official letter from office for new plans & conditions for proof.....


----------



## ashwinkumar (Feb 11, 2007)

this is not cheating nor greediness. its a mistake. laatif , go and enquire in the bsnl office and yes, give couple of scoldings, tell this should not happen again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

^^NO don't scold them,It will only do harm to you,try to "emotionally humiliate"them


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mistake may hapen to any of the two side.

I also second the fact as stated by tarey_g that "Bsnl is currently providing the best value for money"


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyway BSNL workers r lasy nuts who want bribe to work well.. Wen i visited bsnl for dataone 250 plan initially, they tols me no such plan is available.. I tols them i already spoke with 1500 regarding this, but they told me no such thing get away... 

LAZY NUTS in BSNL.. 

However now in past 1 or 2 years if we give complaint it has been attended the next day.. whether it has been rectified or not is second issue...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Have'nt I paid.*

I paid Rs 2000 for my Dataone Router. But they billed me Rs 100 per month, (upto 4 months), telling me that I have rented my router from BSNL.
What a cheating.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 18, 2007)

Generally they dont cheat...
They r lazy n show their carelessness in work. 
But they dont cheat by adding some hidden charges like some private operators...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 19, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I am a BSNL BroadBand DATAONE 250 Home Plan User/Customer. In January they told India that they have upgraded thiers speed from 256 to 2Mbps, where ever technically feasible. They also told us that our Usage limit has been extended from 400 MB to 1GB, (which does not depend on technical feasibility).
> I called Customer care, 1500. they told me that speed has not been upgraded in Kashmir, but 1Gb limit has been given all over India. I also visited thier website, bsnl.co.in, wich also gave me that report.
> In January I used 960 MB only, which should bill me RS 250 + RS 30 tax= Rs 280 only. But they billed me Rs 1300.
> Is'nt this cheating, Are'nt they fraud.


I called Commercial officer, but he told that this facility (1Gb limit) is only available in Delhi. Is it right?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> BSNL totally suck, i recommend u use *Airtel 400 Plan* unlimited internet 64KB/s speed and at night 10:30 it is 128KB/s. I disconnect the BSNL 500 Plan and Join Airtel World.



Airtel is not there everywhere. Iam livin in bangalore. We do not have Airtel in our area and you are talking about kashmir.


----------



## shankz (Jul 23, 2009)

I changed my bsnl BB plan from UL750 to 500 plan with a limit of 2.5GB. I have used well under the 2.5gb limit. But still I got a bill of additnl usage of Rs.4500. 
 For 1st 5 days of the month I had the same plan i.e 750 UL plan.And it got changed to 500 plan from 6th of the month.But still the chargeable unit was 2478MB.
When I asked the CRO(Customer Relationship Ofiicer), she said b'coz of the plan change I need not refer the portal ID for that month and for the following months the bills will be proper. 
          I tried to convince her that I was well below the limit and there is no need to pay any extra amount, 
                        She said that for that month the bill will taken as
 [total usage(mb)-total free usage from 2am-8am(mb)-2.5gb].
       I mean I could not understand in what world they charge like this.
*PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME.PLZ TELL ME WHAT TO DO. i'M NOT GETTIN ANY HELP FROM BSNL.*


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2009)

@shankz

AFAIK, BSNL plan changes only once in a month, and mostly form starting of the month. So it may not be a plan for first 5 days and then another plan for the rest of the month. So there is something wrong somewhere. Where did you check to confirm the plan has changed ?

And her explanation (total chargeable) is correct isn't it ?

I mean it will be = Total usage minus free usage minus 2.5 GB ?

Or I am confused ?


----------



## rishitells (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the conclusion is- never opt for a limited plan. Because limitation is a good way for ISPs to charge you money.


----------



## rajagopal87 (Jul 23, 2009)

Am using airtel broadband cnxn....  Here in airtel thay use a proportional billing system if you change your plan in the middle of the month... 

for eg: Say for first 10 days of month you are in a 300 rental plan that gives 300mb free usage and then you switch over to 600 rental plan that gives 900mb free usage then the rental is calculated as below...

(10/30) * 300 + (20/30) * 600 = 500 Rupees
and the free usage is (10/30)  of 300 mb = 100mb for the first 10 days and
(20/30)  of 900mb = 600mb for the next 20 days....

All other data usage will be billed....
They call it as prorated billing system....
Am not sure if BSNL uses the same system but that may be the case....

N AFAIK, Airtel uses the same billing system for its postpaid customers too.. the rental and benefits are calculated as  above...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently got FALSE Broadband bill.
I have Plan 500 Combo C, which give sme monthly bill of rs 600(approx)
But they Billed me Rs. *31, 000*


----------



## maxmk (Jul 27, 2009)

emailaatif786 said:


> I recently got FALSE Broadband bill.
> I have Plan 500 Combo C, which give sme monthly bill of rs 600(approx)
> But they Billed me Rs. *31, 000*



First change you broadband login details and modem password ( using web interface) and then go to BSNL office and log a complaint. It happens sometime that the passwords for broadband gets hacked from modems. my friend too suffered same problem and get shorted by BSNL officials immediately and tracked down the culprit too.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 27, 2009)

maxmk said:


> First change you broadband login details and modem password ( using web interface) and then go to BSNL office and log a complaint. It happens sometime that the passwords for broadband gets hacked from modems. my friend too suffered same problem and get shorted by BSNL officials immediately and tracked down the culprit too.



No,   na.
I Torrented Approx 30GB during Free Hours and Approx 1 Gb Surfing during Day, 
But thier Server in Telephone Exchange is showing me the Opposite.
They tell me that you have done 30 Gb during Daytime, and 1 Gb during Night time.



It seems BSNL Server is at America


----------



## paroh (Jul 27, 2009)

Launch a  complaint (grievance cell ) a written complaint to grievance cell . As few month back i was also miss billed(Wrong billed)  . As u can change ur normal router (Rent Rs50 ) with wireless router without paying any extra charges (Rs75 as rent) under a scheme  but they charge me Rs800+ for wireless router. I call the mtnl people they says that they don't know about such scheme. As on there site they are flashing there scheme but mtnl people them self don't know about scheme and refuse to correct the bill.

To correct the bill i launch a written complaint to grievance cell with the print out of there scheme and the print out of wrong bill and they send me the complaint number through post and corrected the bill in the next bill by subtracting the excessive amount


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 27, 2009)

It is sheer laziness and carelessness. It is not cheating. If you take up the matter with the authorities, they will definitely look into it.


----------



## jatt (Jul 27, 2009)

they charged me a lot on first bill and yes there is no facility of online bill payments with bsnl,and service is very poor,they charged me broadband installations also even that modem was myself,now they suggested me that pay this bill we will adjust it on next bill.


----------



## toofan (Jul 27, 2009)

shankz said:


> I changed my bsnl BB plan from UL750 to 500 plan with a limit of 2.5GB. I have used well under the 2.5gb limit. But still I got a bill of additnl usage of Rs.4500.
> For 1st 5 days of the month I had the same plan i.e 750 UL plan.And it got changed to 500 plan from 6th of the month.But still the chargeable unit was 2478MB.
> When I asked the CRO(Customer Relationship Ofiicer), she said b'coz of the plan change I need not refer the portal ID for that month and for the following months the bills will be proper.
> I tried to convince her that I was well below the limit and there is no need to pay any extra amount,
> ...



The bill you got is correct. 

This has happened to me when I changed my plan from 250 to 299. I had used 800 mb on 20th of that month (and thinking to save bandwidth for rest of the month) and then I changed the plan to 299 but the total download was in limit of 1 gb. But the bill was too high. I asked and the engineer calculated that 33 mb per day means 666 mb for 20 days and i used 800 so 800 - 666 = 134 units of chargable units. 

So lesson i got is change the plan on 1st of the month.


----------

